# Found some local Asian carp



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Hit the river a few days this past week in search of some catfish.. I did put my brother in law on a decent one(30# flathead) I however have been a mighty fine skunkfest. Anyhow I went a few hundred yards into a small tributary and found quite a few Asian carp jumping. I'll upload both videos I got of them in 2 different trips out. It's not good guys!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

No, not good. What area of the river?


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

not good at all


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

its over for that river!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that the ohio or the Scioto? Looks like Scioto


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

That's to bad


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's just a small Creek just below Medahl dam.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Not good at all.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Damn. Looks like I'm going to be fishing much farther up the tribs from now on...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx for the vid. That's bad news for the O and all its tribs. Just crazy!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I think I know why the lower LMR has been terrible this year...


----------



## bjmess (Jun 14, 2007)

I was bass fishing near downtown cincy last week and snug a 35 lb Bighead carp in the back. I was hoping it was a striper or catfish but to my disappointment it was a bighead Asian carp. 45 minute fight. Let's just say that fish didn't survive.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard a report of these fishing being found in the creeks up there and I am planning a bowfishing trip up there as soon as I fix my boat. Flying target practice...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They've been around awhile. We started shooting them around 9 yrs ago while bowfishing the markland pool. They haven't been in huge numbers but they are there. When I moved out of that area 3 yrs ago there were several spots we could consistently get into them whenever conditions were right.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bazzin05 said:


> planning a trip up there as soon as I fix my boat....


Did rob break ur jet after watching u catch the game winner? He's like that ya know!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great video, really bad news on carp.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I have seen them jump near VeVay up small creeks this year


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

I caught this in 2011 at the Greenup dam


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

I caught one bigger this year got it to the bank and it broke my line


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd hate to see those Bigheads jumping!! All the ones I've seen the last 3 yrs have been over 40lbs at Greenup. A friend got one the other day bowfishing below Greenup. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here it is, below Greenup Dam,,, Ty Hensley


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Are big head carp and asian carp the same thing?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

whodeynati said:


> That's just a small Creek just below Medahl dam.


Below Meldahl????

Or above Meldahl??? Not familiar with any navigable creeks below the dam.
Just curious. 

Looks like they are now part of the eco-system and here to stay. 
Can't be a good thing.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

BMustang said:


> Below Meldahl????
> 
> Or above Meldahl??? Not familiar with any navigable creeks below the dam.
> Just curious.
> ...


Below medahl. That Creek is only navigable maybe for half a mile..


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There are bigheads and silvers. Silvers are the ones that jump. They look very similar but silvers are well, more silver and have a noticeable keel along the bottom of their body between their anal fin and their tail. They also have slightly smaller mouths than bigheads. Bigheads are the bigger of the 2 and don't normally jump. They'll be a mottled color kinda like a flathead but lighter. They get pretty dang big....the silvers don't usually get much over 30# and that's a pretty big one. Bigheads get close to 100 but when they are just pushing into a area they'll average 35-60#. Once they start populating a area and silvers start over populating you'll see the average size drop.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Asian carp is kinda generic term that covers both bigheads and silvers. I've even seen grass carp referred to as Asian carp in some news articles but I think they use that reference for the shock factor.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Did rob break ur jet after watching u catch the game winner? He's like that ya know!


 
He did... He threw a tantrum like a 3 year old and started ripping wires out and throwing stuff around... Next thing I know my motor will only go to half speed. Looks like some shady tree mechanic is going to be happening at my house this weekend.

Good thing I picked up a yak this year for backup. Bowfishing out of the yak will be tricky though.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Core_d said:


> Are big head carp and asian carp the same thing?


 Wait until you see the mouth on a Bighead


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

2 summers ago, one of the first,,, 42 lbs:B


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

so bow fishin tourneys should start popping up soon the most fish killed takes pot..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thy will eat a fly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Could be the new tarpon.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't we just have a nation/state wide Bounty on them say $10
Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Montag, good idea except they really don't bite hardly, most sport for them is by snagging and ODNR wouldn't allow them to be transported into Ohio ( at least before now when they were barely here) also they don't transport well so the commercial trucks would kill most before they were stocked from the high stress and crowding in the trucks, many before you have looked at these vary same ideas... Keep thinking!


Salmonid


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

montagc said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> These things seem to get really big and provide a sporting fight. Why not have the commercial cat guys catch these and sell them to pay lakes?! Hell those guys could clean up a section of river in no time.
> 
> ...


Great idea replace the catfish paylakes with big head pay lakes. Then they would leave the catfish alone. Everyone wins.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

The reason we have them now is an escape from a fish farm in Arkansas I believe in 1973 to put them in pond all over would be VERY BAD .. The Head of the KY commercial fishermen Bob Fralic told me to my face they will not fish for them at 12cents a pound they would have to have at least 25cents... but on the other hand I saw a video from Minnesota where CF made 2600.00 in ONE day fishing for carp they must be making a killing off our Catfish to not want to try for that kind of Money


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Montag, good idea except they really don't bite hardly, most sport for them is by snagging
> 
> 
> Salmonid


That's how most of the paylakers fish any ways. They wouldn't have to change their game plan.lol


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I've caught these while Paddle fishing in Missouri. People were taking all I caught claiming how good they were.

Andrew Zimmerman from Strange Foods America even did a show where he caught some with the DNR and took to Fast Eddies in Illinois and cooked.

Seems like a viable food source.

I will stick to Perch and Walleye though


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Big Head and a Silver. Again, I was shocked at how many people wanted them to eat!


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is the best way to deal with the invaders; if you cant beat em eat em!

http://www.semissourian.com/story/1976681.html


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Catch any in the lower Scioto yet?


----------

